# Giant Moose Could Be New Ontario Archery Record



## newbiebowhunter (May 18, 2003)

Hi all;

I just wanted to bring your attention to an on-line article that Field & Stream did on our 2009 moose hunt. Dave Herteau of F&S stumbled across our website and contacted us to do a story on the hunt;

http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...ung-moose-could-be-new-ontario-archery-record

I also just wanted remind everyone that we have been talking with Paul Beasley and have arranged to be at the BPS Spring Classic in Vaughan on Saturday, March 20th for the official panel scoring of the rack. Please stop in and say hello, we look forward to meeting many of you from the site and swapping some stories! Cheers,

www.teamfaketree.com


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Awesome bull to say the least, what's the spread?


----------



## Dax1973 (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow! Huge Moose.


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

Awesome bull, and to get that all on camera.


----------



## sidekick101 (Aug 4, 2009)

awsome bull. Hope i get to moose hunt one day. 
I kinda wish they didn't put the middle part where its gasping for air. Antis will be all over thatukey: they need to leave us alone!!! lol


----------



## lessquiverwaite (Mar 2, 2009)

Ut oh some one else scared of the anti's. Who care about what the anti see or read. We have our right and our ethics and we can do battle against then just as much and even better. To the anti's they can stick it where the sun will never shine. They are just low life scaredy cats who don't have the guts to stand in front and have their say. They have to twist words and do things when no one is watching them. As for that moose hunt it was all done perfectly and recorded like it should have. No need to put a ribbon on anything. Did you know a deer or moose lives longer while being eaten by a wolf or coyote than being shot with a bow or rifle..... just a hard fact.


----------

